

Ask HN: Android Dev Meetup at NoiseBridge SF - phlux

Any interest in an Android Developers meetup group at NoiseBridge.net in SF? (There is an iOS meetup I attended last week - but seems rather unorganized)
======
phlux
We are going to meet on Mondays at 6pm at NoiseBridge if anyone is interested.

